# NEW G SIGNALS THAT ARE GREAT



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The new line of G scale signals are now available from z-stuff and they work as advertised. www.z-stuff.net You can run them on battery or track power. Set them along side the track and the signal changes and after the train passes in about 10 sec the signal changes again and then in about 10 sec it goes back to green. Really cool. Weather proof and you can just pick up and move them. You can also link them with one wire. I took the O scale pennsy ones apart and mounted them to a Aristo signal bridge and they have been on the outdoor layout for two years and work great. Jake


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

SB signals i think are way better and work like a charm and half the price of those cheesie other guys...........







http://www.sbsignal.com/Products.html#easy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And Z stuff wont hit the market till after the 1st of the year and SB signals are avaliable now..............


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I got one at Kidman's during Marty's open house, it's pretty neat, will put it out this spring.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I have one of the South Bend signals also, the search light, and just as the review in GR says the base is way out of scale and it is not weather proof. The z-stuff signals are weather proof and the red yellow green colors are great. On the z-stuff mine are track powered, I use constant 18v DC, airwire controller, and QSI card. They also can run off battery but have a sleep mode where if a train doesnt pass after 5 min the signal goes out till a train passes this way your battery will last days and not just 6 hours. On the z-stuff semaphores they actually move with nothing else required, the flag has lens that position in front of a single light rather than require more servos like south bends require. And z-stuff is weather proof out of the box. The only thing I do is cover it with a 20oz soda bottle with the top cut off for over night when they are not in use, not required just some thing i do. Their Pennsy signal is just like the real ones with 3 leds in-line for each position not 2 as on the south bend units. So yes you pay more but your batteries last 4x longer by the sleep mode ( same as signals today)l, direct power they handle up to 18volts dc or ac, they are weather proof you don't have to keep coating them with sealer each time you change the battery, the yellow on the target is yellow not shades of red and the red is timed same as the yellow so after the train passes it stays red 8 to 12 seconds then they go yellow for 8 to 12 seconds then red. They also have the option of wiring them together using one wire in each direction from the signal for more realistic operation, this way the signal stays red till you clear the next signal. If you are only going to use one signal on your layout then save the money and buy the south bend and take it in and out every day and use a $4 dollar 9v every 6 hours. But if like me, I have 12 on the layout wired them to the track attached to the track clamps and away you go. If I had the south bend's every session would cost me $48 dollars in new batteries so within 12 operating sessions it would be break even on the z-stuff's extra cost. The soda bottle are free out of the recycling bin and are removed when I walk the track before each operating session. Jake


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By bdp3wsy on 20 Nov 2009 08:47 PM 
Well, I have one of the South Bend signals also, the search light, and just as the review in GR says the base is way out of scale and it is not weather proof. The z-stuff signals are weather proof and the red yellow green colors are great. On the z-stuff mine are track powered, I use constant 18v DC, airwire controller, and QSI card. They also can run off battery but have a sleep mode where if a train doesnt pass after 5 min the signal goes out till a train passes this way your battery will last days and not just 6 hours. On the z-stuff semaphores they actually move with nothing else required, the flag has lens that position in front of a single light rather than require more servos like south bends require. And z-stuff is weather proof out of the box. The only thing I do is cover it with a 20oz soda bottle with the top cut off for over night when they are not in use, not required just some thing i do. Their Pennsy signal is just like the real ones with 3 leds in-line for each position not 2 as on the south bend units. So yes you pay more but your batteries last 4x longer by the sleep mode ( same as signals today)l, direct power they handle up to 18volts dc or ac, they are weather proof you don't have to keep coating them with sealer each time you change the battery, the yellow on the target is yellow not shades of red and the red is timed same as the yellow so after the train passes it stays red 8 to 12 seconds then they go yellow for 8 to 12 seconds then red. They also have the option of wiring them together using one wire in each direction from the signal for more realistic operation, this way the signal stays red till you clear the next signal. If you are only going to use one signal on your layout then save the money and buy the south bend and take it in and out every day and use a $4 dollar 9v every 6 hours. But if like me, I have 12 on the layout wired them to the track attached to the track clamps and away you go. If I had the south bend's every session would cost me $48 dollars in new batteries so within 12 operating sessions it would be break even on the z-stuff's extra cost. The soda bottle are free out of the recycling bin and are removed when I walk the track before each operating session. Jake 
1st off, i spoke with the owner of Z stuff 3 weeks ago and he told me the signals were delayed due to a manufacturing problems and would not arrive till well after the 1st of the year, so how did you get a hold of 12 ? are you a dealer? will you be selling these? do you have photos?
SB signals will also work off of 9 to 12 volts as well but not track powered.i would use a small plug in12 volt source, and i think they are more scale looking than the toyish looking Z stuff..... Z STUFF SIGNALS ARE VERY BIG AND VERY EXSPENSIVE. they also have a big base to house the optical sensor and electronics. can you show us how they are weather proofed? i would like to see that myself...........Also having the Z stuff hooked directly to the the track would be no good for myself and most others i run with because we run at 20 to 24 volts, would fry the Z stuff signals cause there only rated at 18volts track power so no advantage there for me or most other track powered guys.
S B signals more scale looking to me, and half the price i would have to say for myself thats why i chose them and i will do a reveiw next week some time. Also i would really like to see photos of your Z stuff signals? next too a train maybe? can you do this?
Nick


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also am using the Z-stuff signals. They are wired directly to my DCC track power and work great. You can also daisy chain them if you care to do the extra wiring. I have never been much on Battery and like some have said 6 hrs not much of a run time and they are not water proof. Mine have been out in the weather for 2 years and still working. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RJ your signals are o scale rite? not the new Gscale ones that were mentioned that arent out yet, thats the ones i was refering to. also you only run 18 to 19 volts rite? so Z stuff will work at that voltage but what happens if you hit them with 24 to 27 volts that what i will be running thats why i chose SB because you can power them from a non track powered source.... or a 9 volt battery witch will make these great for taking to shows,easy set up and easy tear down







the soda bottle trick i will add to my can do file so when some are put out side they can be protected.......


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,
Why are you so bent on savaging a product that has yet to make it's appearance in the market? It's a little like the DC vs DCC vs R/C discussions. Each has it's merits and calling a product "cheezie" implies that you have actually seen them in operation. If this is indeed the case, can you give us a more subjective description as to _why_ you think the not-yet-released G-Scaled signals are "cheezie?" I, too, saw the South Bend signals at the NGRC and was suitably impressed and I have yet to see an image of of a G scaled signal from z-stuff. What I am wondering is what will be the scale of these Z-Stuff signals? I model 1:20.3 and if they are 1:29 or even 1:24 then they will be too small which, unfortunately, is what SB signals are. What I _really_ want is a working Wig-Wag! Z-Stuff has one in O Scale but are they going to bring it out in G? I talked with a rep. from SB and asked him about a Wig-Wag and he said that, "It's one of the things that is in developement."


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Steve im not bent on Z stuff i prefer SB i saw Z stuff and thought they were cheesie lookin like old lionel tinplate in my opionion and i thought SB was better just stating (MY) opionion, I hope thats ok with you?...







i will reveiw my order of 712.00 when it arrives next week and i with post some photos........ so Steve sit back and relax and try not to make something out of nothing.......... do you own either or? can YOU give us some details on either? any info would be helpful thanks ....
Nicky..........
Contrary to popular beliefs i do get out of Kansas TOE TOE......







I do see what some dont......... and some see and tell me about what they have seen..


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

?????? Ummm.........ooookay. You obviously didn't take my post in the way I intended it. You have actually _seen_ these Z-Stuff G-scaled signals? Great! They look "toylike" to you? Alright, that's helpful. What size did they appear? I was surprised by the vitriol with which you dismissed the Z-Stuff products. I figured you must have had a reason is all. As to my being able to comment on the various capabilities, advantages and disadvantages of these products, all I have done is see the SB products displayed at the NGRC and I have _already_ said that I was impressed by them. Unfortunately, they don't make a Wig-Wag as yet and it will probably be too small for my pike being scale 1:29-1:24.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I think you will like the Z stuff as it seems to be larger than the SB and may fit your RR better as far as size. I do Standard guage so smaller is better for me. and as far as looks i would say the Z stuff looks like old model power stuff.......... to me any way


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And Steve you may get your wig wag sooner than you thought, I spoke with a signal company from NY a few weeks ago at our annual train show and he showed me some interesting stuff he has comin so you may be getting what you want, it will just be a little while before they hit the market..........


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To me the Z stuff signals are good looking and very functional even if you think they may be a tad to small. Most signals are mounted on concrete bases so by raising some as I have done they look good and with stand the weather. They hook directly to my DCC system which puts 19.6 volts to the rail. So far they have been operating for a year at this voltage. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting discussion.

Personally I much prefer the looks of the SB signals. They also seem to have more western railroad styles of signals including a searchlight. Has Z stuff shown any pre-production photos of their signals and not just drawings? Because the drawings do nothing for them. 

The sleep mode also seems like a foolish option. Wouldn't you want your signals lit before a train passes? Otherwise if the signal turns on after it passes it's like running in dark territory. And this is not at all how approach lit signals work (dark before a train enters the previous block). Hopefully there is a way to turn off the sleep mode. It says auto sleep mode online, so that could be a problem. 



Large scale signals still have a long way to go in my opinion. Even with all of the electrical components on board, the boxes likely could have been made smaller on both Z stuff and SB.


Not a fair comparison because these require control systems placed somewhere else and not in the signal, but take a look at these soon released signals by BLMA for HO scale!!! 


BLMA Searchlight Signals

And here's a Youtube video BLMA produced showing their new signals:



I plan on upgrading my HO signal bridge with a few of their searchlight heads.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

It's easy to make your own and they cost next to nothing to make. It's just a piece of brass tube for the base, a piece of wider brass tube for the signal, a brass fender washer for the target, and a red/green LED. The ladder is 1/2" wire cloth. The one in the lower pic uses a block of wood that has been shaped and painted to resemble concrete. These do red/yellow/green and work in accordance with the blocks' and turnouts' status. These have been living outside getting watered twice a day for many years. The problem is that the hard water leaves minerals on the LED lens that make it harder to see over time.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

...


----------



## Tom Ruddell (Jan 9, 2008)

Shiloh signals have worked very well on the Bethlehem Central for five or so years. This much-appreciated topic reminds me to get to work and add some more signals!

Being a certifiable techo-klutz, the signal bridge at Galatia Gorge is simplicity personified:










Just scraped off the problematic signal heads from an Aristo bridge and mounted green-over-reds for main line tracks and four red targets across the bottom to indicate which way the turnouts are set.










A box underneath houses the battery with a weatherproof toggle switch on the left side to cut the power. The tray above the battery has three air motors connected to slide switches from Radio Shack. One changes the green-over-red for eastbound trains, manually controlled from the outdoor panel about 40 feet away (the westbound track stays red). The other two air motors handle the red targets.










Since I like to keep vulnerable stuff out of the weather, another box houses the bridge itself when the railroad isn't in service. The bundle of thin wires from the signal lights were stuffed through that quarter-inch black irrigation tubing (talcum powder helped) that's long enough for the bridge to be swung from its "garage" onto the railroad when operation resumes.

Tom Ruddell
Bethlehem Central Railroad
Midland City (Dothan), Alabama
www.gardenrailwayministry.com


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the rivit counters are looking for the ultimate. Oh well I enjoy the ones I have and to me they do what I inteded them to do. At least I have signals. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

"Rivet counter?" Nah, just somebody looking for a relatively hard to find item! Wig Wags just aren't found at every crossing!


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I am with Tom - I think Shiloh signals are works of art - beautifully detailed, already painted and weathered (if you request), and functionally excellent.


I have a B&O RR-style CPL version that also includes high and low aspect lights. I bought the separate standing cabinet for the control electronics and it too is weathered and *very* realistic. I bought the standard 12V version but they also sell a 24V DCC version.

While it's true that delivery takes a few months after ordering them, they are well worth the wait. They had an ad on this forum at one time, but just in case it's not otherwise listed - http://www.shilohsignals.com/

Al


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree that Shiloh are one of if not the best out there butttttt they have to be put in the ground i dont believe they can stand alone or be run by a 9v battery for shows..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

There's something coming down the pike, for all of us who are looking for the neat and easy and able to purchase without losing an arm and a leg!!!! Watch our show tonight, those of you who were on with us last week know what I'm talking about, and Noel will make the"official announcement" when he's ready to share with everybody, but TONIGHT you can get a glimpse of what we are talking about if you tune in to the "live" show!! Nick above knows what we are talking about and is a regular on the show as are others of you. Noel is very creative, and when he was young learned a simple lesson "when you can't afford to buy what you want build it" and he does!! Amazing as Paul Harvey says similarly "stay tuned for more" The Regal 

http://www.mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04 Dec 2009 09:30 AM 
I agree that Shiloh are one of if not the best out there butttttt they have to be put in the ground i dont believe they can stand alone or be run by a 9v battery for shows..











*Hi nick.. Question is....... you are looking for a stand alone signal for a table top idea. Something that will stand by it self??? What if a signal would come with two long black ties that you mound a sig. on and slide between the track ties?? If that what you are looKing for.......... I'll make one up for tonight Fri. night show. Noel *


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup that would work.... and based on what i saw last week i would be in for some cause there simple to operate, look nice and they add animation..and i hope at a affordable price cause me is POOR......







But im in either way and i think i have a few people lined up as well







By the way have you thought about making crossing bucks? The ones i just received from SB are alrite but i think you could do them just as well but much cheaper....... I will post soon pictures of the SBsignals i received last week, just been way to busy. I want to do a video with some of the new signals and my new AML 0 6 0 NYC steamer once (Greg} or i mean me does my very 1st hard wire decoder install, lets see if i cant burn the thing up.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I just tried my Shiloh CPL and it lights up fine using a 9V battery. The Shiloh product could easily be attached to a baseplate and the control electronics cabinet also attached to the baseplate to create a realistic setting. I actually have considered doing that since I build only temporary layouts outdoors. Wiring between the cabinet and mast could be permanently connected underneath with only the 3 sensor leads to be attached to the track. But if simplicity and portability for train shows is paramount over scale and realism then I would agree that the SB or z-stuff seem better suited.


----------



## bahn1225 (Jan 27, 2008)

New![/b][/i] Talking Railroad Crossing with sound. " 
This toy is sure to be a hit! It actually senses you approaching and sounds the alarm. The built in sensor triggers the gate to move up and down and activates the flashing lights and railroad sounds, along with a warning “The train is crossing, stay clear of the tracks and here comes the train.” There are zooming car sounds and safety messages. Speaks in English, Spanish or French. Not intended for children under 3. Small parts. Requires 3AA batteries (included). Size: 32” H x 20” Wide at Base x 7 ½” D.

method="post" action="https://order.store.yahoo.net/cgi-bin/wg-order?schradersrailroad+taracrwiso">#96089
1-800-842-4828 US & Canada
(989) 848-2240 Fax


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"Talking Railroad Crossing with sound."

I believe these are the ones that Walmart sold 3-4 yrs back ! At least a couple of the local club purchased what was left, post-Xmas sale pricing. 


Alas, I never heard about them till too late as I was out of town. I've always wondered if ya could setup a lowbudget solarpanel sys to save on batteries, and install at entry to your train rm or outdr. layout area 

doug c


----------



## Joe Sova (Mar 11, 2010)

What's the lastest news on the Z-Stuff signals? Will they be available for purchase from Saint Aubin's at the ECLSTS? How does the train sensor react to trains passing the signal on adjacent multiple tracks? Is there a way to adjust the sensor sensitivity for multiple track situations? How do they match up with 1:29 scale trains? I'm looking to purchase some of these signals at the upcoming East Coast Show if available, operate well, and are reasonably scaled.

Joe


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Go with Noel's they are neato, I use em and have both the target signal and the workman signal for end of track sidings. Check him out they are in maybe the Nov/Dec video on demand videos on our sites!! Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Joe Sova on 14 Mar 2010 01:09 PM 
What's the lastest news on the Z-Stuff signals? Will they be available for purchase from Saint Aubin's at the ECLSTS? How does the train sensor react to trains passing the signal on adjacent multiple tracks? Is there a way to adjust the sensor sensitivity for multiple track situations? How do they match up with 1:29 scale trains? I'm looking to purchase some of these signals at the upcoming East Coast Show if available, operate well, and are reasonably scaled.

Joe


I wouldnt hold your breath on the z stuff, i bought 18 of the SB Signals and the work great with the sensor. I will do a video at the next show in 3 weeks and let you guys see what you thinks. I also have a couple of Noels and they are good but need to be wired to the track to power them.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

"I was surprised by the vitriol with which you dismissed the Z-Stuff products." 
--------------------- 
Surprised me, too! That initial post by Nicholas was a genuine turn-off. You would think that one representing himself as a group leader would use a bit more diplomacy in expressing his preference for one item or another.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 14 Mar 2010 04:07 PM 
"I was surprised by the vitriol with which you dismissed the Z-Stuff products." 
--------------------- 
Surprised me, too! That initial post by Nicholas was a genuine turn-off. You would think that one representing himself as a group leader would use a bit more diplomacy in expressing his preference for one item or another. 

The reason i dismissed Z stuff is because i spoke with the owner way back and he said there were issues with them so i took to be DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH, Thats why i looked into S B.
Allen dont try to make more out of something than there is. If you had reed the post or called Zstuff yourself you might have known that? And if you dont like my tone and it is a turn off for you then all i can say to you is o well.......... By the way do you own any of the stuff that your commenting on in this thread. And just so you understand me im NOT Diplomatic and i dont beat around the bush, I tell you how it is wheather some like it or not, Just the way i roll period.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like for the Z stuff to be available in G. I have bought several of their signals in O scale and made do in G and they work fine out doors. matter of fact just raise them up a bit with a cement abutment and they look nice. As I run DCC I just hook directly to the track and they are lit all the time. Later RJD


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

It looks like SB signals have shut products per their web site. An insider says maybe next year before they restart. Jake


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just finished writing reviews of two new South Bend products, and they indicated nothing of shutting down until next year. Their web site mentions a temporary stay of production for the month of April. Their e-mail is on the web page. E-mail them and ask. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just bought some at the SEGRS show. No sign of a shortage of supplies. Later RJD


----------



## jt2048 (Jan 14, 2009)

Those Z-stuff signals are very nice but if you'd like some that are actually in 1:29 and totally outdoor proof, check us out. We don't use a signal based sensor but ours are very easy to wire as interlocking signals because of our APC system (most restrictive aspect grounded displays, others are suppressed). Or you can use our block signaling systems, since they use magnetic sensors they work well with any train control method including battery operations.

JT

IPTrains


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I notice some signals are described as G scale, and some as 1:29. I did not look at every link, but it would be nice to have the actual dimensions on some of the signals. 

They do look nice, and I intend to purchase one of your camera systems.I've seen one operate, George Schreyer brought his over, and it worked very well just on my one access point. 

I would expect even better performance with your outdoor access points. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jt2048 (Jan 14, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 May 2010 10:07 PM 
I notice some signals are described as G scale, and some as 1:29. I did not look at every link, but it would be nice to have the actual dimensions on some of the signals. 

They do look nice, and I intend to purchase one of your camera systems.I've seen one operate, George Schreyer brought his over, and it worked very well just on my one access point. 

I would expect even better performance with your outdoor access points. 

Regards, Greg Right, since the store is pretty limited we put most tech data on our tech reference site, you can find dimensions for most of our signals at http://www.iptrains.org/mediawiki/index.php/Signals although I do need to update that for some of the new models we've introduced. Note that those dimensions are above ground portions of the signals only, they do not include the in ground mount. You can fudge an inch or so in either direction by playing with the base. I'll look at including above ground dimensions at the store the next time I update.

Glad you liked Trainvision, yes it performs very well with our outdoor APs and since they are POE units they are drop dead easy to install. The real fun starts when you have two or more train vision units on your railroad and the beauty of the system is that it scales very well with just one AP. Real time frame grabs at http://www.iptrains.org/mediawiki/index.php/Live!_Master_Cams . Those are all off of one AP.

JT


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey JT, 

Just to remind you that I'll be coming your way on Amtrak as soon as I get done teaching my Advanced DCC class TX on the 22nd of this month. IE the week of the 24-28 I will be there to get my camera, and battery system hooked up. The Dash 9 is ready, and waiting. I look forward to seeing you then, and I hope all is well with you, and yours. 

Take Care, and I'll see you soon 

Loco Lee


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bdp3wsy on 30 Apr 2010 11:21 PM 
It looks like SB signals have shut products per their web site. An insider says maybe next year before they restart. Jake 
I chatted with the owner of SB Signals today at the Great Midwest Train Show that's held in Wheaton, IL. at the DuPage County Fairgrounds. It's a monthly (except for July) mainly o gauge show. Anyway the owner said that SB Signals is alive & well...Just give him a call!!


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Shiloh signals -- not too expensive, weatherproof, and he did some custom work for me so that they look good on a traction line.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As mentioned other options available and a little cheaper an can be run off of battery. Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm.. why am I left with the impression that the originator of this thread is just trying to stir up a hornets nest ...........


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anybody out there have any experiance with SB crossing lights or WigWam signals? I am trying to install these signals on my layout and I am having all sorts of issues. I would like to hear from anybody that has installed either or both of these signals.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Kenny you are more likely to get help by starting a new thread. This one is more than a year old from the start and many might not open it anymore. 
We have a lot of tech guys that probably can help you, but you should let them know of your different subject... in a subject line. 

Good Luck, 

John


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have two SD signals, Large Scale Color Position Light Signal (NW) that work great. Also have crossing signal but have not tried to hook it up yet. Will probly try it on the Christmas tree layout.....Jim


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to restart an old topic. I have a single track section that is bi-directional. I want to protect it at both ends when a train is in that section so I want the signals at each end to be tied together so they both go red when a train is in that particular section. It's not really that hard to envision. It's what any railroad would do in that situation. However, when I talked to Z-Stuff he stated that his signals could not be wired together in that manner as they would just lock up in the red position. I then called Jim Leslie at South Bend and he assured me that his signals do work that way. He is also going to be introducing an improved detection and signal system for large scale in March or April. South Bend then seems to me the only way to go inspite of the flashy color adds I see in GRy mag by Z-Stuff. I am live steam and battery only - no track power. Any comments?
jf

http://www.sbsignal.com/Products.html


----------



## jt2048 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry to restart an old topic. I have a single track section that is bi-directional. I want to protect it at both ends when a train is in that section so I want the signals at each end to be tied together so they both go red when a train is in that particular section. It's not really that hard to envision. It's what any railroad would do in that situation. However, when I talked to Z-Stuff he stated that his signals could not be wired together in that manner as they would just lock up in the red position. I then called Jim Leslie at South Bend and he assured me that his signals do work that way. He is also going to be introducing an improved detection and signal system for large scale in March or April. South Bend then seems to me the only way to go inspite of the flashy color adds I see in GRy mag by Z-Stuff. I am live steam and battery only - no track power. Any comments?jfhttp://www.sbsignal.com/Products.htmlPosted By jfrank on 01 Mar 2011 01:20 PM 

Please have a look at this link. We offer full bidirectional block signaling functionality. System can run off track power or in your case, external 12/24 VDC.


Also see the signaling sections at our tech reference site for more details.


Best ... JT 





http://www.sbsignal.com/Products.html


----------



## jt2048 (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like I may have munged the quoting, block signaling systems are at http://www.iptrains.com/Block-Signaling-Modules_c9.htm and the tech reference site is at iptrains.org.

JT


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey JT... if you really want to make it easy... use one single track detection circuit and drive two signals in parallel. That way they should both be displaying the same aspect simultaneously. If I'm not mistaken, they use a timer to drive the change from restricting to approach to clear. That could look kinda funny.... but unless you can see both signals at the same time no one should really notice [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## jt2048 (Jan 14, 2009)

Posted By jgallaway81 on 01 Mar 2011 02:41 PM 
Hey JT... if you really want to make it easy... use one single track detection circuit and drive two signals in parallel. That way they should both be displaying the same aspect simultaneously. If I'm not mistaken, they use a timer to drive the change from restricting to approach to clear. That could look kinda funny.... but unless you can see both signals at the same time no one should really notice [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 

Our stuff actually works mostly like that. The block bus is common to signals on both ends. One block detector monitors train sensors at either end of the block and sets/clears the block. We don't use timers, we depend on actual train positions. Restricting aspects are set/cleared by adjacent blocks. It operates like the prototype does.


JT


----------

